

Ask HN: Is Google really slow right now?  (or is it just for me?) - tocomment

(or is it just for me?)
======
vito
Yep, and half of the sites I'm trying to visit are affected as well, probably
from Google Analytics or any of the other dozens of Google things everywhere.

~~~
ulf
Another proof that Google is steadily becoming the SPOF of the web...

~~~
Notorious_PWN
I was having problems with AWS (very slow; too slow for development). I don't
know if it was just Google.

------
slackerIII
Maybe Wolfram Alpha is fighting dirty :)

~~~
chaosmachine
s/is fighting dirty/has become sentient

~~~
skorgu
/

------
old-gregg
Google services has been steadily getting slower and slower for me. I can't
recall the last time when google maps loaded the entire map successfully: 1-3
fragments are always missing.

I also stopped using gmail and switched to Mail.app. Gmail completely
deteriorated for me: too often I'd press "Send" and it would just sit there
forever with "Still working..." on top.

~~~
nikolayv
GMail has sucked for me in this and other ways too for months now, but right
now everything seems fine (all Google services).

Perhaps, I was a little late to the party.

~~~
nikolayv
Actually, this reminds me that the time seems ripe for the next big steps in
browser-based E-mail, the next product that can take GMail's features like
lots of storage and mostly search as a starting point. My conjecture is that
lots of people are tired of GMail sucking and would give other web clients a
shot. And it might take a while before good service returns to GMail (if ever)
given the rumors about the hairy state of the code base.

Anyone know of anything that I should take a look at?

------
tocomment
OMG it's happening all over the world:
[http://search.twitter.com/search?q=&ands=google&phra...](http://search.twitter.com/search?q=&ands=google&phrase=&ors=&nots=&tag=&lang=all&from=&to=&ref=&near=&within=15&units=mi&since=2009-05-14&until=2009-05-14&rpp=50)

~~~
alexk7
Twitter tag in action: <http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23googlefail>

------
bbuffone
Even site that have google ads are now effected. Just tried to do to
Techcrunch.com and it is hung on the loading of doubleclick ads and
pagesyndication.

I also noticed for the last few days the formatting of my google search
results are broken. The first result's title is off to the right after the
ebay logo.

------
noodle
its slow for me too. not just google.com, but google-related services.
doubleclick ads, analytics, etc.

edit: seems to be back up to full speed for me now.

~~~
tocomment
Yeah, everything; maps, gmail, etc!

~~~
robg
Youtube too.

------
malte
It seems like everything's back to normal now.

~~~
tokenadult
No problem for me any time this morning (United States Central Time Zone).

------
TallGuyShort
They've also been denying service to requests that "look automated" more often
lately. I assume that's an automatic response to a DDoS - must be a growing
problem for them.

~~~
richardw
I've had a ton of these lately. I've read that some people using Google App
Engine have had it on their apps, which seriously degrades the halo IMO.

------
szopa
Here in Europe (Poland) it's also very slow. I was convinced it was a problem
with my ISP, but now it is getting scary.

~~~
jonknee
Scary? You must have a great life--on my list of scary things Google running
slowly doesn't even register. They're having some latency issues and have no
doubt dispatched people to work on it. Business as usual.

~~~
szopa
Scary is the fact of how dependent I am on this single company. They have my
e-mails, they have my jabber account, they have some of my documents, they
host the stats of my websites, people find my stuff using their search
engine... Not to mention that my job becomes radically more difficult without
the search (how am I supposed to find new libraries I need and documentation,
hm?).

I usually don't realize all this stuff until something goes wrong (eg. they
have latency problems). When everything _just works_ having Google feels as
natural as having fresh air or fresh water...

And yes, thank you, I have a great life :-)

~~~
FooBarWidget
The thing is, would you do better if you host all your stuff yourself?

I know I wouldn't - so far Gmail has been down far less than my own mail
server. Every now and then an update on my server breaks some stuff and I have
to spend a few hours of my precious time fixing it. So far Google has saved me
more time and hassle than when I host stuff myself, even with all the Google
downtime.

------
pugio
Same here:

ping google.com PING google.com (74.125.67.100): 56 data bytes 64 bytes from
74.125.67.100: icmp_seq=34 ttl=40 time=330.224 ms .... ^C \--- google.com ping
statistics --- 247 packets transmitted, 14 packets received, 94% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 294.648/313.224/331.038/13.395 ms

------
tocomment
It's funny I needed to get directions, and I'm just realizing now that I can
use Yahoo maps (an hour later).

Update: Nevermind, Yahoo maps just erases the addresses I entered when I press
"go". I guess I'm stuck waiting for google maps to come back. I refuse to
revert to mapquest.

~~~
costan
<http://maps.live.com/>

Please don't slaughter me for mentioning the evil empire.

~~~
derekj
Live Maps > Google Maps

Birds Eye View is amazing.

------
TallGuyShort
<http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=18064>

------
spkthed
OpenDNS was having issues resolving Google yesterday. It looks like at least
part of the problem today is DNS related. Anyone else experiencing that?

~~~
nanexcool
I read something about that and stopped using OpenDNS yesterday. I felt my
speed improve, especially when opening Gmail. But you know, could be in my
mind.

------
chaosmachine
Seems fine for me. Maybe keyboardr got dugg or something:
<http://keyboardr.com/>

------
abyssknight
Yes, yes it is. I thought it was the apocalypse or a really bad firewall rule.

------
axomhacker
Google says it's resolved. Updates coming soon:
<http://twitter.com/google/status/1796948425>

------
_pius
<http://slowforeveryoneorjustme.o> ... oh wait, no one's made that one yet.

------
socratees
For me, google search results appeared without the usual formatting (5/14/09
9PM CST) this was even before the Google glitch happened.

~~~
socratees
<http://identi.ca/notice/4231184>

------
boredguy8
It started yesterday for me, not today. Probably about 2:30 pacific time. I
noticed some rather intense latency on loading gmail.

------
ianbishop
Anyone remember that article about how (some ridiculously small amount of
time) affected google and made them lose money?

~~~
audionerd
_[…] when Google compared search results pages with 10, 20, and 30 results per
page, Mayer said the company found that putting 30 results on a page led to
one-fifth fewer searches. Analyzing the data, she said that latency -- the
subsecond delay caused by serving more results -- drove the decline._

 _"Users really care about speed," Mayer said. "They really respond to
speed."_

[http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArti...](http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/google/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=208400949)

~~~
brown9-2
Couldn't the decline in "searches" also just be because more users were
finding what they needed in the first page of results?

~~~
sp332
I'm pretty sure they would have factored that in to the study. Google is very
good at counting which link you clicked, and how long it took you to find it.

------
liuliu
in China, slow. First I thought it may be the great firewall. But it seems far
more worse than that..

------
heat_miser
Google was really broken for me about 30 mins ago, in San Mateo, but it seems
to be back now

------
szopa
Funny thing... I just realized that without Google I am kind of cut off from
the world: no e-mail, no jabber... I do have some backup accounts, but the
people with whom I'd like to communicate don't... Or at least I don't know
their secondary addresses. It's scary. Well, at least I have HN to cheer me up
:-)

------
quellhorst
Last night google searches were being returned to me without any CSS styling.

------
mikecuesta
No wonder, I was having all sorts of issues with Gmail this morning.

------
twism
hmm.. maybe the reason I can't checkout anything from googlecode.

------
yafujifide
The tubes have a kink.

------
szopa
Uff... It is getting back to normal. We are all saved! ;-)

------
amanfredi
disabling google analytics on our site for now.

------
chanux
The Twitterverse is hot <http://www.roomatic.com/%23googlefail>

But nothings wrong from here.

------
skorgu
Not here (Going out through AT&T).

------
csomar
it's fast (ok like usual) here in Tunisia

------
tsbardella
noticed it as well. back to normal

------
adolfoabegg
google sucks @spain too...

~~~
adolfoabegg
do you yahoo now? :P

~~~
adolfoabegg
google is up and running..

------
Notorious_PWN
UPDATE @ 12:10--

AWS (which also seemed to be affected) up to normal speed. Youtube and Gmail
slow but usable. Google seems to be a normal speed.

------
TweedHeads
Since when HN is a "Google is down" alert system?

------
Notorious_PWN
Youtube is fucked right now.

